# Maquina para embobinar



## adalberto9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bueno aquí el tema a tratar es el de hacer una maquina para embobinar de forma manual y rápida los núcleos de los transformadores. Yo he estado investigando y encontré una embobinadora manual la cual reduciría el tiempo de embobinar de varias horas a tan solo un momento (si comparamos en tiempos).... si alguien posee un manual o algo por el estilo para poder hacer este aparato o algo por el estilo favor colocarlo acá y todos tengamos una forma de hacernos la vida mas cómoda para nuestros diseños y trabajos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

El inventor de la máquina de bobinar toroidales, a la vez que el inventor del transformador toroidal fue el Sr. Wilhem Sedlbauer, fundador de la empresa Sedlbauer.

Si buscas información sobre este hombre, puede aparecerte información sobre su máquina.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2006)

te falta el contador de vueltas utilizando una calculadora de las mas baratas


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

Hoolaa, creo que esto esta del todo dentro del tema del foro porque lo que buscais es una máquina manual pero presento esta que construí yo, que se puede adaptar para que trabaje de forma manual.

*Bobinadora manual:*

Mi problema no era bobinar transformadores sino bobinas de Tesla, que tienen muchas vueltas de hilo muy fino que conviene que estén bobinadas de la forma más uniforme posible.
Lo 1º que se me ocurrió pues hacer girar el soporte sobre el que se va a bobinar y con el quira una barilla roscada paralela el eje. Sobre la varilla va una guía con un agujero que lleva el hilo hacie el soporte. A medida que el soporte gira , la guía avanza segun el paso del tornillo y el hilo se bobina con una separación igual al paso del tornillo. Si se quiere otra separacion se hace qu la varilla roscada gire , por ejemplo, 3 veces más despacio que el eje dd se bobina. Simplemente con estas dos barras y un reductor con engranajes se hace una bobinadora manual.

*Bobinadora automática:*

Al final, antes de construir la manual ya costruí la automática que es igual pero las dos barras no están comunicadas mecánicamente. la que llevará la bobina, se hace girar de forma "descontrolada" con un motor de contínua. Hay un optoacoplador que manda varios pulsos por vuelta al microcontrolador. Este los cuenta y en función de esto decide cuándo dar la orden a un motor paso a paso de que avance un paso la guía que lleva el hilo.
No está muy bien explicado así pero si alguien quiere saber más detalles de cómo se hace puedo decírselo si me pregunta . En poco tiempo pondré la memoria de la construcción de la bobinadora en la página: http://elemental.awardspace.com dentro de la sección de trucos. 

Por ahora pongo algunas fotos.


----------



## chucky.122 (Ago 21, 2009)

una pregunta alguien me podria ayudar como hacer el mecanismo de la maquina esa que puso elemental necesito el mecanismo del guiador de cobre como esta hecho porque estamos en la escuela intentar hacer algo parecido pero nos trabamos en ese mecanismo ¿esta con motores paso a paso o como esta? porque es bastante dificil que el cobre quede junto y uno al lado del otro porfavor  si alguien me ayuda seria un honor desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Manub (Abr 22, 2010)

Aunque el post es antiguo no deja de tener interès yo tambien estoy interesado en el tema y sobre todo con los Toroidales hay bastantes videos de You Tube que se explica el funcionamiento, pero sin los detalles de construcciòn se puede perder uno, con gran inventiva se puede uno incluso mejorarlo, pero sin la base la torre se viene para abajo, a ver si algùn alma caritativa se apiada de los que no somos industriales y no disponemos de gran cantidad de dinero pero si desguaze suficiente para afrontar un montage " medio casero" , si logro semejante empeño prometo solemnemente publicar aquì los resultados, ya estoy màs que cansado de bobinar a mano , ¡¡que latoso ,costoso ,impreciso y la de tiempo que quita!!

Salu2.


----------



## LIAN (May 28, 2010)

Hola yo encontre una pagina donde esta un tutorial para hacer una enbobinadora casera aqui selos dejo es el primero que dejo, YA QUE SOY AFICIONADO A LA ELECTRONICA


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2010)

Lian: No pusiste el link !!!.. Saludos


----------



## Manub (May 29, 2010)

Eso mismo me estaba preguntando, y mira que me iteresa el tema ,por que una comercial debe costar un pastòn.

Slu2.


----------



## LIAN (May 30, 2010)

Hola, bueno no deje el link porque lo subí en formato Works pero creo que no se adjunto el archivo pero aquí les dejo el link: http://diyspain.es/tutos/bobinadora/bobinadora.html, saludos.


----------



## Manub (May 31, 2010)

Ya conocìa ese montage y es demasiodo impreciso para lo que necesito, demasiado tosco, a mì me gusto el que se lo montò con desguaze de impresoras, pero no se vieron detalles de  como lo hizo, los detallles los detalles eso es lo que hace que las màquinas funcionen bien.
 ¡¡ahh!! de todas maneras gracias por ponerlo.


----------



## tony rivas (Jun 1, 2010)

buen dia yo estoy pensando usar el sistema de una impresora, usando el sistema mecanico de la parte  de imprecion y controlar el motor que mueve este sistema con un pic. esto es con referencia a la parte que controla el hilo


----------



## franc0 (Jun 5, 2011)

Amigos mios les traigo algo casero con cosas que se puede conseguir el casa, se puede acoplar a este proyecto o a cuelquier otro proyecto uq enecesite tener un contador sin mas que decirles les paso los datos 
espero que les sea de mucha ayuda como a mi


----------



## cabezaurio (Jul 18, 2011)

Hay algo que creo que está mal en lo expuesto por LIAN, ya que el contador está ubicado en la punta del taladro, y no necesariamente cuando la broca del taladro da una vuelta lo hace también el carretel. Me explico?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 19, 2011)

se sobreentiende que el carrete va bien sujeto a la broca. y no tiene porque patinarse..


----------

